# Dakota v Tacoma



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

ESOX said:


> I always liked to take a slap at Dodges. Then one day my buddy wanted to take his truck on a road trip, he had a V8 Dakota. We hooked up a 4,000# boat loaded the devil out of truck, and that thing handled everything just fine, plenty of power, but the brakes were prone to fading in heavy trafic. I wish Dodge would get a larger brake swept area on their trucks. But then I would be out of things to rag on them about.......other than the windshield leaks they can't seem to fix.


Thats what I have Paul. 4.7 V8 with heavy duty trailer pkg. Tows my Tracker great.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I was impressed Mike, we hit the hill country up in Antrim County and that thing had the stones to drag that fairly heavy rig up and down the hills with no fuss.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

I was up fly fishing in Alaska a few years ago. All the local guides had Tacoma's up there. My guide said they were like "gold" to those who lived there year around. If they work well under those conditions, I thought I may try one out down here. I bought a Tacoma two years ago and haven't looked back.


----------



## whitetail trail (Dec 5, 2009)

Im glad you guys like your toyotas.when you get your layoff notices because the people who use to buy what you make or what you sell lost there jobs from making american goods like cars or trucks or the many other jobs that are connected.So toyotas are made in california? your family lives in michigan.they are probaly assembled there with parts made in japan so they can get the made in the usa stamp so you can feel good about it.tell the made in american story to my brother in law who just lost his job or his family..while your driving to the unemployment office wondering where your job went why dont you stop by wal mart and grab a 3.00 garden hose too. Buy american your probaly saving your own job. but hey have a nice day


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

A gentleman here asked _or preferred opinions_ on vehicle experiences of OWNERS and didn't ask for a p!$s and moan session from ANY the clueless.
Just because someone isn't your immediate next door neighbor , doesn't mean they are NOT an American also - and that you deserve a job any more than they do!
Gowen is a ways from me and I'm glad I don't have neighbors that wish ill on their brothers like you seem to - if you have nothing constructive or civil to add to the thread - you can go have a nice day too..............................
you _PROBABLY_ should get your facts straight , so it sounds more intelligent when you_ try_ to give your point of view of where it's made and what it's made of.
:lol:
My brother is an Engineer in G.R. for an automotive manufacturing firm - and over the years I have grown REALLY tired of hearing him complain about the "American" companies with their Mexico , Canada and 'other' country suppliers.
This wasn't meant to be a tit-for-tat thread , but somehow I knew it would turn out that way......
I've spent the last few months helping engineer a product for our public schools - and it uses parts made in places besides the USA , but it's still made in the USA - just like the Automotive Industry builds 'em.

So... 1977 is when I was last unemployed - and I am proud to be able say that. 


If the other OEMs can build something I like and support it well - I have NO PROBLEM buying it.
My Tacoma was a great featured truck for my needs.
236HP - 4X4 , 6500 LB towing capacity and 4 doors with an HONEST 21MPG.
The other guys didn't offer that at the time.

Glad you like your Dakota Mike.


----------



## whitetail trail (Dec 5, 2009)

relax take a deep breath there now let it out. i stated an opinion i believe in . i did not single any body out or for that fact call them unintelligent. Im sorry if i offended anyone wrong place for that post. p.s never been unemployed and gowens not such a bad place


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Branta said:


> can't say anything about the Tacoma, but I love my lil "mighty mite" Dakota!
> 
> '03, 4x4 quad cab and the 5.8L engine. has 175K miles already and it's only 6.5 yrs old - quick math, that's about 27K miles/year! (bought it new, off the lot on july 1, 2003.)
> 
> ...




Hey that's my truck.....I mean really that's my truck..same year, same color, same cap, same rims........tooo bad I sold it a couple of years ago, wish the hell I had it now............that baby with the V8 pulled the crap out of my heavy ol fat butted tracker.......

I want my truck backkkkkkkkkkk......:evil:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

sfw1960 said:


> A gentleman here asked _or preferred opinions_ on vehicle experiences of OWNERS and didn't ask for a p!$s and moan session from ANY the clueless.
> Just because someone isn't your immediate next door neighbor , doesn't mean they are NOT an American also - and that you deserve a job any more than they do!
> Gowen is a ways from me and I'm glad I don't have neighbors that wish ill on their brothers like you seem to - if you have nothing constructive or civil to add to the thread - you can go have a nice day too..............................
> you _PROBABLY_ should get your facts straight , so it sounds more intelligent when you_ try_ to give your point of view of where it's made and what it's made of.
> ...


Good thing you added that last line, I was ready with the delele button.:lol:


----------



## Barothy (Jan 17, 2007)

I have owned a 2001 Dakota Quad Cab 4x4 since 2003, 140,000 miles and still going strong. It's been a great truck. 4.7 Engine 3.55 rear end, OK for towing, 3.92 would be better. It try and drive conservatively looking for the magical 20 mpg. I've hit it a few times.

Biggest complaint that I have is the lack of rear bed space, as stated before, it fills up quickly. That, however, is going to be a problem in any extended cab mid-size truck that you choose. Good luck in your search.


----------



## PanFisher (Jul 7, 2004)

I was looking at the Dakotas last year and the Ram 1500's were only a couple thousand dollars more at the dealer. Not sure if the prices are still the same this year though. I ended up buying the 1500 and I'm glad I did. It's amazing how fast you can fill up the bed when you're going up north for the weekend! I'm glad I have the extra space and the gas mileage is same as the Dakota. Just thought I'd throw this monkey wrench into the decision tree.


----------



## whatisup02 (Aug 8, 2009)

If I where you I would look into a full size truck. It can do all the same stuff a smaller truck can do plus a bunch more.

I have a chevy I know you said dodge or yota. I will never hear the end for this but all major auto makers share/sell info so any truck you buy is the same as the other. I make cadillacs and they have a bmw trany in them. My wife makes the new gm crossovers and they have mitsubishi inspired motor in them. 

That full size yota truck has a 5.7L in it witch is GM's old motor befor they went to the 5.3L. 

Any-way My 2008 Silverado has the 5.3L and gets 18mpg real world, thats driving to work everyday. Plus I tow my 29' 7400lb loaded travel trailer with it. No small truck could do that and it gets 10-11 mpg at 65mph.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

I've got nothing to add except: If anyone would like to save $$$$ on a New FORD...pm me i can hook you up with an x plan


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Owned a Ranger, 2 Dakota's and a Silverado. I have owned a 2005 Tacoma since it was new and would buy another Tacoma in a heartbeat, except I can't find any reason to...


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

don said:


> Owned a Ranger, 2 Dakota's and a Silverado. I have owned a 2005 Tacoma since it was new and would buy another Tacoma in a heartbeat, except I can't find any reason to...


:lol:

:lol:

Thanks for the back up brother!

Same here!


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

1st choice is Chevy, 2nd choice would be the Yota, followed by everything else. 
Buy what you want not what some try to guilt you into. 

The customer is always wrong, or ignorant and guilty, and everything is their fault, based on all these strong negative comments. Have fun buying your new vehicle.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Greenbush future said:


> ........Buy what you want not what some try to guilt you into........


Probably the best post here so far, including mine. 

BTW - This is not a knock at or jab at anyone and god knows we've all learned a thing or two about the way domestic auto companys have done us wrong in the past but if you think you can buy an import and be guaranteed a lifetime of trouble free driving I'd recommend doing a little more research, there are forums out there that will open one's eye's a bit. You can't build any vehicle by the millions and all of them be perfect. The guys' that work in the service and parts departments at any given import dealership are not on the welfare line.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Burksee said:


> Probably the best post here so far, including mine.
> 
> BTW - This is not a knock at or jab at anyone and god knows we've all learned a thing or two about the way domestic auto companys have done us wrong in the past but if you think you can buy an import and be guaranteed a lifetime of trouble free driving I'd recommend doing a little more research, there are forums out there that will open one's eye's a bit. You can't build any vehicle by the millions and all of them be perfect. The guys' that work in the service and parts departments at any given import dealership are not on the welfare line.


Yeah, did Toyota just have a massive recall. Something like 2.5 million vehicles.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Yeah, did Toyota just have a massive recall. Something like 2.5 million vehicles.


Yes they did.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

They got big fast and couldnt control quality. The Japanese have alot of "honor" and arent the 1st to say "we screwed up":lol:


----------



## PikeLaker (Sep 22, 2008)

A guy leaves for a few days and all [email protected]# breaks loose! 

I bought a Dakota.

1- I had already ruled out full size trucks
2- was leaning towards Tacoma because I liked the look better and you always hear about Toyota quality yada, yada, yada and the wife drives a RAV4  
Before we go further....I drove the crap out of a Dakota back in the day, never had any problems. My last truck was a little 4x4 Ranger which I also drove the crap out of (190K) no problems.
3- All reviews seemed to have Tacoma #1 and Dakota #2 in the "midsize" truck market. They said Tacoma had nicer looks inside and out (they do) but Dakota had more towing power and bigger bed/more room (it does) and said pick the one that suits the above that you need. The Dakota fit that for me.
4- Along with those reviews (edmunds, C&D etc.) were "customer" reviews......a surprising amount of posters mentioned poor transmission design and Toyota's refusal to deal with it.
5- Drove both (twice, separate occasions, back to back for comparison) and liked the Dakota better, as did the wife.
6- The Toyota salesman rubbed me the wrong way....too much of the old school "used car salesman" to him.
7- I am not one to buy things based on where they are made. It is my money, not Chrysler's, not Toyota's....I'll by what I want when I want.

In the end, I am the proud owner of a Dodge Dakota because that is what worked for me at that moment. I will post pics after the cap I ordered gets installed! Before the whole "Buy American" thing started, it seemed like the thread was pretty much 50-50, so I probably couldn't go wrong! Thanks for the input.


----------



## PikeLaker (Sep 22, 2008)

On a side note. 

There is something wrong with the fact that my new truck costs the same as my 13 acres in the UP. In theory, the property will last into eternity and the truck might last 15 years! Ridiculous!


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

PikeLaker said:


> On a side note.
> 
> There is something wrong with the fact that my new truck costs the same as my 13 acres in the UP. In theory, the property will last into eternity and the truck might last 15 years! Ridiculous!


 
What will last into eternity is your annual taxes to keep said land, this isnt theory, it's fact:lol:, and I already shared the same comparison of land vs vehicle and was told I was dead wrong, thus my comment about all the problems of domestic autos being entirely the customers fault. We have failed to do everything, that caused them to be struggling or filing for bancruptcy. I'll take that hit, and go buy what ever my heart desires.

In the end, enjoy your new vehicle.


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Yeah, did Toyota just have a massive recall. Something like 2.5 million vehicles.



Wasnt there another company had an even bigger recall? Something about fire in the engine compartment.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

And another for frames rusting out 

Congrats on the new truck


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

mike the pike said:


> And another for frames rusting out
> 
> Congrats on the new truck


Frames made in America with steel made at an American plant. When Toyota gets to 14 Million recalls on 1 thing they'll be in the running.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

PikeLaker said:


> A guy leaves for a few days and all [email protected]# breaks loose!
> 
> I bought a Dakota.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new vehicle - I hope it serves you well , and for a very long trouble - free time.
Look FWD to your piX!


G'Luck!
Robert


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

I've got an 02' Dakota SLT Quad cab 4x4 with just over 58,000 original miles on it. I have owned F-150's, Rangers & Silverado's before this ride. I worked as a technician in Ford dealerships for over 10 years. IMHO if any one brand was so much better than the others they would drive the others out of business. While I was in New Orleans in 2005 I drove a Colorado as well for over 3 months. I will say this Dakota is the nicest truck I have ever owned.
My buddy manages a GM dealer Svc dept. and we towed his 23ft Rinker to Manistee with my Dakota, his words "This thing handles this better than my demo" His demo at the time...GMC full size 4x4 1/2 ton w/8 ft bed. 
I can't fault this truck for anything it has served me well and I hope to keep it for a long while more. :coolgleam


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

whitetail trail said:


> Im glad you guys like your toyotas.when you get your layoff notices because the people who use to buy what you make or what you sell lost there jobs from making american goods like cars or trucks or the many other jobs that are connected.So toyotas are made in california? your family lives in michigan.they are probaly assembled there with parts made in japan so they can get the made in the usa stamp so you can feel good about it.tell the made in american story to my brother in law who just lost his job or his family..while your driving to the unemployment office wondering where your job went why dont you stop by wal mart and grab a 3.00 garden hose too. Buy american your probaly saving your own job. but hey have a nice day


I have never worked for the auto industry, but a lot of my brother in laws and hunting friends did. I was selfemployed and gave back to the community in which we lived. I would say I have to run up to the auto parts store to get some oil and filters etc. They would say why buy it there when you can get it at Walmarts cheaper. They would drive 8 miles one way to save 10 cents on a few bolts.

But with that being said, I will buy a Toyota or Ford for my next truck. At least for now, they are not Obama owned.


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Yeah, did Toyota just have a massive recall. Something like 2.5 million vehicles.


 
Correct me if I am wrong, but so did GM two weeks ago I heard it on the radio, it was getting big, but guess what, pressure was pumped up on the media on Toyo and not any more word on the GM recall.

Recalls are really nothing new, I bought a new 74 Camero and a 75 4x4 silverado and they had recalls. All automotive product do. It is just now the Obama Auto company wants to try and us public outcry and political powers to put their competitors out of buisness.


----------

